

Things I Realized as a 23 Year Old Looking for a Job - kapv89
https://rightbywords.wordpress.com/2015/06/03/things-i-realized-as-a-23-year-old-looking-for-a-job/

======
moonbug
Aren't they cute when they're young?

~~~
Red_Tarsius
The author seems self-aware and has a great sense of self-deprecating humour.
The article sums up every literature graduate I've ever met.

